# PDE Build Erros: "Missing required plug-in" obwohl vorhanden!



## unimax (23. Jul 2009)

Hallo liebe community,

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Wochen mit einem automatischen Build für ein RCP basiertes Forschungsprojekt an der Uni.

Vor drei Wochen bin ich in Urlaub und hatte zumindest einen Headless-Build der ohne Probleme durchgelaufen ist. 

Nun (erholt zurück) habe ich den neuen Trunk augecheckt und der Build stoppt wobei er sich über "Missing plug-ins" beschwert (Fehlermeldung s.u.). Die Plug-ins sind aber im Workspace vorhanden und die Map datei zeigt auch auf die richtigen Plug-ins. 

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp / eine Idee wo ich nachschauen sollte / bzw. woran es liegen könnte? Danke!!

Ich nutze pluginbuilder (Pluginbuilder - Build automation for Eclipse plug-ins) zur Generierung der Scripts. Bei der Ausführung des build.xml bricht der Build mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab (obwohl der Workspace wird ohne Fehler erstellt):



```
[code=Java] Override ignored for property "fetchTag"
     [code=Java] Override ignored for property "generateVersionsLists"
     [code=Java] Override ignored for property "filteredDependencyCheck"
     [code=Java]       [ant] Entering C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.4.1.R34x_v20081217\scripts\genericTargets.xml...
     [code=Java] Build sequence for target(s) `generateScript' is [init, generateScript]
     [code=Java] Complete build sequence is [init, generateScript, noDefault, assembleElement, processElement, gatherLogs, gatherSources, packageElement, fetchElement, gatherBinaries, cleanElement, ]
     [code=Java] init:
     [code=Java] generateScript:
     [code=Java] Property "outputUpdateJars" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "archivesFormat" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "product" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "forceContextQualifier" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "significantVersionDigits" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "generatedVersionLength" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "platformProperties" has not been set
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Some inter-plug-in dependencies have not been satisfied.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.custom:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.ruleset_0.0.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.rule_0.0.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.rule:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.common_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.ruleset:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.common_0.0.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.transformation.dmm2groove:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.common_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.mapping_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.transformation.dmm2groove.ruleoverwriting.simple:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.dmm2groove_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.transformation.dmm2groove.tests:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.emf2groove_0.0.1.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.dmm2groove_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.mapping_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.common_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.ui_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.transformation.emf2groove:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.common_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.mapping_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.transformation.emf2groove.tests:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.emf2groove_0.0.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.mapping_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.common_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle de.upb.dmm.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.dmm2groove_0.0.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.ruleset_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.custom_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.emf2groove_0.0.1.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.editor.diagram.rule_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Missing required plug-in de.upb.dmm.transformation.2groove.mapping_0.1.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Optional plug-in de.upb.dmm.eprovide_0.1.0 is not available.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.core.expressions:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.core.expressions_3.4.1.r342_v20081203-0800
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.core.jobs:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.core.jobs_3.4.1.R34x_v20081128
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.core.resources:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.core.resources_3.4.2.R34x_v20090126
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.debug.core:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.debug.core_3.4.1.v20090106_r342
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.debug.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.debug.ui_3.4.2.v20090110_r342
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.common.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.common.ui_2.4.0.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.common:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.common_2.4.0.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.ecore.change:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.ecore.change_2.4.0.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.ecore.editor:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.ecore.editor_2.4.0.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.ecore.edit:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.ecore.edit_2.4.1.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi_2.4.1.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.ecore:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.ecore_2.4.2.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui_2.4.2.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.edit:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.edit_2.4.2.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.mapping.ecore2xml:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.mapping.ecore2xml_2.4.0.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf.workspace:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf.workspace_1.2.3.v200902100421
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.emf:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.emf_2.4.0.v200902171115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.equinox.preferences:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.equinox.preferences_3.2.201.R34x_v20080709
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.equinox.security:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.equinox.security_1.0.1.R34x_v20080721
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gef:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gef_3.4.1.v20080806
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.common.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.common.ui_1.1.3.v20081023-2107
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.core:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.core_1.1.3.v20081015-1755
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.properties:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.properties_1.1.3.v20090122-1525
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.providers:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.providers_1.1.2.v20080916-2008
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.render:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.render_1.1.3.v20090122-1525
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.resources.editor.ide:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.resources.editor.ide_1.1.3.v20090122-1525
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui_1.1.3.v20090114-1755
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.draw2d.ui.render.awt:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.draw2d.ui.render.awt_1.1.2.v20090122-1525
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.draw2d.ui.render:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.draw2d.ui.render_1.1.3.v20090122-1525
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.help.base:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.help.base_3.3.103.v20090128_34x
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.help.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.help.ui_3.3.102.v20081014_34x
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.help.webapp:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.help.webapp_3.3.101.M20080805_34x
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.help:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.help_3.3.102.v20081014_34x
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ocl:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ocl_1.2.3.v200901071407
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.osgi:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.osgi_3.4.0.v20080605-1900
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.pde.runtime:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.pde.runtime_3.4.0.v20080723-1000
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_3.4.1.v3452b
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.swt:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.swt_3.4.2.v3452b
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Unsatisfied import package org.mozilla.xpcom_0.0.0.
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.team.core:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.team.core_3.4.2.r34x_20080115
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.console:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.console_3.3.1.v20090128_r342
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.ide.application:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.ide.application_1.0.1.M20090204-0800
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.ide:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.ide_3.4.2.M20090127-1700
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.navigator.resources:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.navigator.resources_3.3.101.M20080910-0800
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.navigator:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.navigator_3.3.102.M20090127-1700
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.tabbed:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.tabbed_3.4.2.M20090127-1700
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.views:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.views_3.3.1.M20081112-0800
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor_3.4.1.r341_v20080827-1100
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.4.2.M20090127-1700
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.ui_3.4.2.M20090204-0800
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.uml2.uml:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.uml2.uml_2.2.2.v200811051031
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.update.configurator:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.2.201.R34x_v20080819
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.update.core:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.update.core_3.2.202.R34x_v20081128
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] Bundle org.eclipse.update.ui:
     [code=Java] [eclipse.buildScript] 	Another singleton version selected: org.eclipse.update.ui_3.2.101.R34x_v20081128
     [code=Java]       [ant] Exiting C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.4.1.R34x_v20081217\scripts\genericTargets.xml.
     [code=Java]   [antcall] Exiting C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\workspaceTRUNK\de.upb.dmm.build\build-files\customTargets.xml.
     [code=Java]   [antcall] Exiting C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\workspaceTRUNK\de.upb.dmm.build\build-files\customTargets.xml.
     [code=Java]       [ant] Exiting C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\workspaceTRUNK\de.upb.dmm.build\build-files\customTargets.xml.
     [code=Java]   [antcall] Exiting C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.4.1.R34x_v20081217\scripts\build.xml.

BUILD FAILED
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\workspaceTRUNK\de.upb.dmm.build\build.xml:189: The following error occurred while executing this line:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\workspaceTRUNK\de.upb.dmm.build\build.xml:87: The following error occurred while executing this line:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\milan\Desktop\SHK\workspaceTRUNK\de.upb.dmm.build\build.xml:122: Java returned: 13

Total time: 29 seconds
```


----------



## Vayu (23. Jul 2009)

liegt es evtl an einem dieser


```
[code=Java] Property "outputUpdateJars" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "archivesFormat" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "product" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "forceContextQualifier" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "significantVersionDigits" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "generatedVersionLength" has not been set
     [code=Java] Property "platformProperties" has not been set
```

nicht gesetztern properties, dass er die plug-ins nicht findet?


----------



## unimax (23. Jul 2009)

hm... das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich ein leeres Feature mit zwei Plug-ins erstelle und dies builde, fehlen die properties auch, aber der build bricht nicht ab.

trotzdem danke ich werds einmal probieren... :rtfm:


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht fehlt nur ein einziges das dann eine ganze Kette auslöst.
Heißer Tipp: verwende zum bauen Eclipse Buckminster Project. Macht das Leben wesentlich leichter und du brauchst nicht mehr mit den hässlichen PDE scripten zu hantieren.
Das Galileo Release wird zum Beispiel mit Buckminster gebaut.


----------



## unimax (23. Jul 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht fehlt nur ein einziges das dann eine ganze Kette auslöst.


ein einziges... was? also ich bin mir sicher, dass es an den properties liegt.



Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Heißer Tipp: verwende zum bauen Eclipse Buckminster Project. Macht das Leben wesentlich leichter und du brauchst nicht mehr mit den hässlichen PDE scripten zu hantieren.
> Das Galileo Release wird zum Beispiel mit Buckminster gebaut.



Vielen Dank für den Tip, ich dachte immer Eclipse selbst wird auch mit PDE Build gebaut  
Bis ich allerdings umsteige freue ich mich weiterhin über tolle Tips!


----------



## vogella (3. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Du Eclipse 3.5 benutzt, dann kann PDE build über p2 direkt sich die benötigen Plugins holen. Super Feature!

Beschrieben ist ein Beispiel hier: Eclipse PDE Build - Tutorial

Damit wird PDE Build meiner Meinung nach trivial im Vergleich zu pre 3.5 Versionen. Naja, was man so trivial nennt. ;-)

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

